# Speckled trout scattered at sabine lake



## Capt. Bill Watkins (Mar 15, 2018)

Specks are scattered at sabine and on the move constantly. We are catching them at different places every day. Hard to find more than one to three at one place. On the calm days jetties are good. Mid lake wells paying off some dividends for croaker guys. Red fish are more reliable than trout right now. Good numbers of slot reds on jetty and under gulls and terns in middle of lake. Throwing lil john's and down south lures on quarter oz. Jigs. Any color with a yellow tail.


----------

